# Επάνοδος στις αγορές: το χρέος και οι παράμετροί του



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2014)

Από την _Καθημερινή_ 10.4.14:

*ΟΔΔΗΧ: Βελτίωση των παραμέτρων του xρέους*
Την άποψη ότι οι παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν στο δημόσιο χρέος διασφαλίζουν «τεράστια» ποσά πόρων που μπορούν πλέον να δοθούν στην ανάπτυξη, διατυπώνει ο Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Δημόσιου Χρέους (ΟΔΔΗΧ), σε έγγραφό του που διαβιβάστηκε στη Βουλή. Το έγγραφο αναφέρεται στο ζήτημα της βιωσιμότητας του χρέους και διαβιβάστηκε στη Βουλή μετά από ερώτηση της βουλευτού των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, Μαρίας Κόλλια-Τσαρουχά.

*Το προφίλ του Χρέους*

Ως προς το ζήτημα της βιωσιμότητας, ο ΟΔΔΗΧ σπεύδει να παρατηρήσει ότι «δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από τον λόγο του μεγέθους χρέους προς το εθνικό προϊόν, αλλά και από άλλες παραμέτρους, όπως η μέση ωριμότητα-ληκτότητα του χρέους, η ύπαρξη και η συχνότητα χρεολυσίων, η απαίτηση του δανειστή και ο τρόπος που αυτή οργανώνεται νομικά, κλπ».

Αναφέρει επίσης ότι «ο όρος βιωσιμότητα δεν είναι αντικειμενικός όρος, αλλά έχει διαφορετική ερμηνεία πχ για το ΔΝΤ, για τον επενδυτή ή για τον οφειλέτη. Για παράδειγμα, το συνολικό ποσό μιας μεγάλης οφειλής, η οποία δεν είναι απαιτητή για 50 χρόνια και δεν φέρει τόκους ή χρεολύσια, διαμορφώνει ίσως ένα πολύ «υψηλό» Debt/GDP ratio, αλλά είναι άνευ σημασίας για τη βιωσιμότητα του χρέους σε χρονικό ορίζοντα δέκα ετών. Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα που ο δείκτης δεν είναι «ακριβής» είναι το χρέος πχ της Ιαπωνίας ή της Ιταλίας, όπου παρουσιάζονται ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί δείκτες Debt/GDP, αλλά το χρέος θεωρείται σε μεγάλο βαθμό ‘εσωτερικό’».

Στην πραγματικότητα, το κρίσιμο μέγεθος για να αποφανθεί κάποιος αν το δημόσιο χρέος είναι βιώσιμο ή όχι είναι η δυνατότητα του οφειλέτη να εξυπηρετεί εμπρόθεσμα και ομαλά τις υποχρεώσεις του (στις οποίες συνήθως περιλαμβάνονται χρεολύσια και τόκοι), αναφέρει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ, παρατηρώντας ότι «σε ένα σύνηθες χρονοδιάγραμμα λήξεων χρέους, με μεσοσταθμική φυσική διάρκεια 5- 7 χρόνια (όπως ήταν το ελληνικό πριν το PSI και όπως είναι ακόμη το γαλλικό και το γερμανικό, αλλά και αυτά των περισσότερων χωρών), με χρεολύσια που δημιουργούν απαιτήσεις για πληρωμές πέραν των τόκων, και όπου οι δανειστές είναι πρωτίστως ιδιώτες με ομοιόμορφη νομική προστασία και την οποίαν είναι διατεθειμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε περίπτωση ανώμαλης εξέλιξης της οφειλής, πράγματι ο δείκτης Debt/GDP είναι αυτός που προσδιορίζει καθοριστικά τη δυνατότητα του οφειλέτη να εξυπηρετεί εμπρόθεσμα και ομαλά τις υποχρεώσεις του».

*Βελτιώθηκαν οι παράμετροι του xρέους*

Όπως ωστόσο σπεύδει να υπογραμμίσει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ, στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, οι παρεμβάσεις που έχουν γίνει στο δημόσιο χρέος της χώρας από το 2012 και εφεξής, είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να βελτιώσουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την ικανότητα της χώρας να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει το δημόσιο χρέος της. Η ικανότητα αυτή προκύπτει από τη μεγάλη βελτίωση των βασικών παραμέτρων του χρέους που είναι:

- Η μείωση του ονομαστικού ύψους του χρέους, από 365 δισ. ευρώ τον Δεκέμβριο του 2011, σε 321 δισ. ευρώ τον Δεκέμβριο του 2013.

- Η μείωση του μέσου σταθμικού κόστους εξυπηρέτησης, από 4,75% που ήταν το Δεκέμβριο του 2011, σε λίγο πάνω του 2% σήμερα.

- Η αύξηση της μέσης σταθμικής φυσικής διάρκειάς του, από περίπου 6,6 έτη που ήταν, σε 16,02 έτη.

- Η πτώση του ποσοστού αναχρηματοδότησης σε βάθος πενταετίας, που από 51,4% τον Δεκέμβριο του 2011, μειώθηκε σε 23,75% τον Δεκέμβριο του 2013.

- Η μεγάλη μείωση των δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων μέσω της μεγάλης δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής που έχει συντελεστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, ώστε να σταματήσει να δημιουργείται νέο χρέος.

- Η αλλαγή στο προφίλ του δημόσιου χρέους της χώρας μας αναφορικά με τους κατόχους- πιστωτές της, αλλά και ως προς την εμπορευσιμότητά του, γεγονός που επηρεάζει τη μεταβλητότητα του χρέους ως προς τις κινήσεις της αγοράς. Συγκεκριμένα, στο τέλος του 2010, το 86% του χρέους διακρατούνταν από ιδιώτες πιστωτές και ήταν εμπορεύσιμο χρέος, με το 14% να διακρατείται από τον λεγόμενο «επίσημο τομέα» και ήταν μη εμπορεύσιμο, ενώ στο τέλος του 2013, αυτή η σχέση ανεστράφη, με το 85% του χρέους να διακρατείται πλέον από τους «επίσημους» πιστωτές και το 15% από ιδιώτες.

*Πόροι για την ανάπτυξη*

«Από όλα τα προηγούμενα, γίνεται φανερό ότι, ήδη, έχει συντελεστεί μια σημαντική αναδιάρθρωση του ελληνικού δημοσίου χρέους, τόσο αναφορικά με τις δαπάνες τόκων, όσο και με την αποπληρωμή των χρεολυσίων για τα επόμενα έτη» τονίζει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ και προσθέτει ότι, εξαιτίας των παραπάνω, οι δαπάνες τόκων για το 2014 (αλλά και για τα έτη που ακολουθούν) αναμένεται πλέον να ανέλθουν, σε ταμειακή βάση, σε περίπου 6 δισ. ευρώ, αντί των άνω των 17 δισ. ευρώ που θα ήταν το 2012 και μετέπειτα, εάν δεν είχε προηγηθεί η προαναφερόμενη σημαντική αναδιάρθρωση.

«Από τα παραπάνω, γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι έχουν ήδη διασφαλιστεί τεράστια ποσά πόρων που μπορούν πλέον να δοθούν στην ανάπτυξη. Είναι αντιληπτό επίσης ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ποσά που αφορούν την αποπληρωμή του χρέους εξαιτίας και μόνον της χρονικής επιμήκυνσης της ληκτότητας του, αλλά και της σε απόλυτο μέγεθος μείωσής του, παρά τα μεγάλα δημοσιονομικά ελλείμματα των ετών 2010- 2013, τα οποία καλύφθηκαν με νέο χαμηλότοκο δανεισμό από δάνεια της Τρόικας. Η εικόνα αυτή αναφορικά με τις δαπάνες για το χρέος αναμένεται να παραμείνει σταθερή σε μεσοπρόθεσμο χρονικό ορίζοντα» αναφέρει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ και σημειώνει ότι «η μέχρι στιγμής μεγάλη αναδιάρθρωση του δημόσιου χρέους και η συνεπαγόμενη διασφάλιση πόρων για την ανάπτυξη έγινε σε εθελοντική βάση αναφορικά με τους ιδιώτες πιστωτές της χώρας μας και με τη συμφωνία και την αμέριστη στήριξη των εταίρων μας και του επίσημου τομέα».

Ο ΟΔΔΗΧ δεν παραλείπει εξάλλου να υπογραμμίσει ότι «το ελληνικό δημόσιο χρέος, έτσι όπως διαμορφώθηκε μετά το PSI, έχει πραγματικά ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που καθιστούν το Debt/GDP ratio ανεπαρκή δείκτη για τη βιωσιμότητά του, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα κρίσιμα χρονικά σημεία αξιολόγησης του 2020- 2013. Επιπλέον, το συντριπτικά μεγάλο μέρος του χρέους θα είναι στα χέρια των εταίρων μας, με τους οποίους μας ενώνουν κοινοί στόχοι και κοινές προοπτικές. Οι πληρωμές, έτσι όπως προσδιορίζονται αυτή τη στιγμή, για το άμεσο μέλλον είναι μικρότερες από το 3% του ΑΕΠ».

*Οι επενδυτές*

«Αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά έχουν ήδη γίνει αντιληπτά από τους επενδυτές, οι οποίοι αποφαίνονται ότι το ελληνικό χρέος δεν αποτελεί απειλή για τις επενδύσεις τους, ιδίως συγκρινόμενο με αυτά χωρών που αποτελούν οιονεί "ανταγωνιστές" μας» αναφέρει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ και υπενθυμίζει ότι, μετά την επιβεβαίωση για την επίτευξη πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος για το 2013, θα ξεκινήσει εκ νέου μια συζήτηση για τη λήψη όλων των απαραίτητων μέτρων ελάφρυνσης του ελληνικού δημόσιου χρέους που θα κατοχυρώσει ακόμη περισσότερο τη βιωσιμότητά του, κάτι για το οποίο οι εταίροι μας έχουν ήδη δεσμευθεί, μέσω των αποφάσεων τους, από τα τέλη του 2012.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2014)

Από το _Protagon_, Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης 11.4.14

*Στις Αγορές, Πτωχευμένοι No.2*
Τον Μάιο του 2010, κυβερνητικοί κύκλοι με αποκάλεσαν μικρόψυχο που αρνήθηκα να πανηγυρίσω τη σύναψη του μεγαλύτερου δανείου στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία -του πρώτου μνημονίου. Κάποιοι μάλιστα με χαρακτήρισαν εθνοπροδότη (ζωντανά, στην κρατική τηλεόραση) επειδή εξέφρασα την άποψη ότι ένα πτωχευμένο κράτος δεν δικαιούται να δανείζεται με σκοπό να προσποιηθεί ότι δεν πτώχευσε, καθώς με αυτό τον τρόπο η πτώχευση βαθαίνει και, μέχρι να έρθει, στεγνώνει την οικονομία από επενδύσεις επιδεινώνοντας την κρίση.

Στις αρχές του 2012, όταν πλέον το κράτος *και* πτώχευσε (γιατί αυτό ήταν το PSI, όσο και να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από ευφημισμούς) *και *σύναψε ένα νέο, ακόμα μεγαλύτερο δάνειο που μας εγκλώβιζε έως το 2035 στην χρεο-δουλοπαροικία (το δεύτερο μνημόνιο), άλλη μια φορά κατηγορήθηκα για μικροψυχία και εθνοπροδοσία αρνούμενος να πανηγυρίσω για τις εξελίξεις.

Σήμερα, το «έργο» επαναλαμβάνεται καθώς, άλλη μια φορά, αρνούμαι να συμμορφωθώ στις εντολές του ίδιου πολιτικού προσωπικού (π.χ. του κ. Βενιζέλου) να συμμετάσχω στους εορτασμούς για την «έξοδο στις αγορές» -δηλαδή για νέα δάνεια που λαμβάνει ένα κράτος, του οποίου το χρέος είναι σήμερα ακόμα λιγότερο βιώσιμο απ’ ό,τι ήταν το 2012 και το 2010. Μάλιστα, όχι μόνο αρνούμαι να πανηγυρίσω αλλά τολμώ να πω (π.χ. στο BBC, εδώ) ότι η σημερινή μέρα είναι μέρα πένθους και όχι χαράς καθώς αποτελεί την πρώτη φάση του τρίτου μνημονίου, που θα επεκτείνει την πτώχευση του κράτους μας πέραν του 2055.

Τις σημερινές εξελίξεις τις είχα σχολιάσει εδώ στο protagon τον Φεβρουάριο σε άρθρο με τίτλο «Στις Αγορές, Πτωχευμένοι!» -το οποίο κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα: «Αυτό λοιπόν που προτείνεται στον ελληνικό λαό, αντί για ένα βιώσιμο σχέδιο για την επόμενη δεκαετία, είναι το να συναινέσει στην έξοδό του στις αγορές όσο το κράτος του είναι πτωχευμένο, και με προοπτική να βουλιάζει όλο και πιο πολύ στον βούρκο της μακροπρόθεσμης πτώχευσης αλλά, βέβαια, παραμένοντας στις αγορές. Θεωρώ εθνική ανοησία την συναίνεσή μας σε αυτό το πλάνο.»

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να προστεθεί σε εκείνο το άρθρο (εξού και η χρήση του ίδιου τίτλου σήμερα), είναι μια απάντηση στο εύλογο ερώτημα: «Αν Βαρουφάκη έχεις δίκιο, ότι τα τραπεζικά ιδρύματα και το ελληνικό δημόσιο παραμένουν πτωχευμένα, τότε γιατί πέφτουν οι χρηματιστές και οι ντίλερς ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον για να αγοράσουν τα χαρτιά αυτά;» Οι λόγοι για αυτό το Μέγα Παράδοξο είναι δύο, κανένας εκ των οποίων δεν δίνει στον μέσο έλληνα λόγο να γιορτάζει, όπως απαιτεί από αυτόν το πολιτικό κατεστημένο. Το αντίθετο: αποτελούν λόγους να θλιβόμαστε!

Ο πρώτος λόγος προκύπτει από τις εξελίξεις στις διεθνείς χρηματαγορές. Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρείται σημαντική αύξηση της ζήτησης για χαρτιά υψηλού ρίσκου (junk bonds), λόγω των σχεδόν μηδενικών επιτοκίων των «ασφαλών» χαρτιών (π.χ. γερμανικών ομολόγων). Όπως έγραφε στους Financial Times προχτές ο John Plender, «όπως και στην προ του 2008 εποχή, τα χαμηλά επιτόκια οδηγούν το κυνήγι των spreads από τους επενδυτές και [συνεπώς] μείωση στην ποιότητα των χαρτιών που αγοράζονται καθώς οι επενδυτές παραπλανώνται από το χαμηλό ποσοστό πτωχεύσεων. Κάτι που φέρνει κατά νου την ρήση: εάν παραείναι καλό για να διαρκέσει, δεν θα διαρκέσει.»

Ο δεύτερος λόγος έχει να κάνει με μια ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα. Στις αρχές του 2012, η Γερμανία σηματοδοτούσε (όπως έγραφα τότε εδώ) πως δεν αποκλείει την εκπαραθύρωση της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ. Λογικό ήταν οι τιμές των ελληνικών χαρτιών (ομολόγων και τραπεζικών μετοχών κυρίως) να πέσουν στο πάτωμα. Όπως λογικό ήταν ότι από τότε που η κ. Μέρκελ αποφάσισε πως η διάσωση της Ευρωζώνης απαιτεί να εκλίψει το Grexit από την ημερήσια διάταξη, κάτι που έγινε σταδιακά από το καλοκαίρι του 2012 έως πρότινος, τα χαρτιά αυτά θα επανέκαμπταν κάπως (όπως συνέβη από τον Ιούνιο του 2013). Σήμερα έχουμε μια νέα εξέλιξη: Την απόφαση του Βερολίνου και της Φραγκφούρτης να διακηρύξουν, προ των ευρωεκλογών του Μαΐου, την περήφανη νίκη τους εναντίον της ελληνικής κρίσης. Μια απόφαση που υποδηλώθηκε με την συναίνεση του Βερολίνου στο μοίρασμα 500 εκ. από το δήθεν πλεόνασμα και, τώρα, την απόφαση για «έξοδο στις αγορές» η οποία, στα μάτια των ντίλερς, σηματοδοτεί ένα πράγμα: Ότι Βερολίνο και Φραγκφούρτη αποφάσισαν να εντάξουν, σιωπηλά, *και *την Ελλάδα υπό την σκέπη του προγράμματος ΟΜΤ της ΕΚΤ, που επέτρεψε την έξοδο στις αγορές της Πορτογαλίας και της Ιρλανδίας (όπως εξηγούσα στο προαναφερόμενο άρθρο). Εν συντομία, προϊδέασαν για το τρίτο μνημόνιο, το οποίο θα διαφέρει από τα προηγούμενα δύο σε μόνο ένα πράγμα: τα πάνω από 150 δισεκατομμύρια νέων δανείων θα έρθουν την επόμενη δεκαετία όχι από τον ESM αλλά από τις αγορές, υπό την κηδεμονία του προγράμματος ΟΜΤ της ΕΚΤ.

*Επίλογος*

Το πολιτικό κατεστημένο απαιτεί από μάς εθνική χαρά και εορτασμό της ηρωικής εξόδου στις αγορές. Με το παρόν άρθρο επιχειρηματολογώ ότι πρόκειται για άλλη μια μέρα θλίψης. Μήπως η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στη μέση; Μήπως είναι καλό που βγαίνουμε στις αγορές αλλά όχι και σωτήριο, καθώς θα χρειαστούν πολλά άλλα για να περάσει το καλό κλίμα των αγορών στην πραγματική οικονομία; Μακάρι να ίσχυε η λογική της μέσης οδού. Δεν το πιστεύω. Και δεν το πιστεύω επειδή άλλη μια φορά δανειζόμαστε πτωχευμένοι, υπό συνθήκες που βαθαίνουν την πτώχευση, προϊδεάζουν την επιμήκυνσή της στο διηνεκές, και δεν περιέχουν καμία απολύτως προοπτική για επανάκαμψη της πραγματικής οικονομίας. Κάτι που, βεβαίως, είναι απολύτως λογικό όταν στην εξουσία ανακυκλώνουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πολιτικό προσωπικό που απαιτούσε από εμάς να τους δοξάζουμε το 2010 και το 2012.

(_ΣτΔρ7χ_: Για πρακτικούς λόγους, οι σύνδεσμοι του πρωτότυπου άρθρου δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί εδώ. Ακολουθήστε τους από την πρωτότυπη δημοσίευση.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.alpha.gr/files/infoanalyses/weekly10042014.pdf
[ΣτΖ: Τα με έντονα γράμματα εδάφια είναι έτσι στο πρωτότυπο.]

*Πρόσβαση στις αγορές και νέο αναπτυξιακό πρότυπο
*
*Με την ολική επαναφορά της χώρας στις αγορές κλείνει ένας επώδυνος κύκλος προσαρμογής, επιβεβαιώνοντας πανηγυρικά την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνουν οι ξένοι επενδυτές ότι η προσαρμογή της ελληνικής οικονομίας θα συνεχισθεί και ότι η ανάκαμψη θα είναι βιώσιμη, και διασκεδάζοντας τις αβεβαιότητες περί ύπαρξης χρηματοδοτικού κενού.*

Αλλαγή σελίδας για τις οικονομικό μέλλον της Ελλάδας σηματοδοτεί η πρώτη ομολογιακή έκδοση 5-ετούς διάρκειας που πραγματοποιήθηκε με τεράστια επιτυχία στις 9 και 10 Απριλίου 2014. Η επιστροφή της Ελλάδας στις αγορές μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια, αποτελεί πραγματικότητα, *επιβεβαιώνοντας με τον πιο αδιαμφισβήτητο τρόπο την επιτυχία του προγράμματος δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής* και την διάψευση όλων εκείνων που προέβλεπαν αποτυχία του προγράμματος και έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ. *Το εγχείρημα εξόδου στις αγορές έρχεται λίγες εβδομάδες μετά την εντυπωσιακή ανταπόκριση των ξένων επενδυτών στις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου των δύο συστημικών τραπεζών (Alpha Bank, Τράπεζα Πειραιώς) στις οποίες οι συντελεστές κάλυψης ξεπέρασαν κάθε προσδοκία.*

*Η ομολογιακή έκδοση έτυχε υψηλής ζήτησης αφού υπερκάλυψε την προσφορά πάνω από 6 φορές*, με αποτέλεσμα το βιβλίο προσφορών να ολοκληρωθεί σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, *σε μία σπάνια επίδειξη προσεκτικής και οργανωμένης επαναπροσέγγισης των αγορών από μία χώρα που ήταν επαρκώς προετοιμασμένη λόγω της επιτυχούς προσαρμογής που επετεύχθη τα τελευταία χρόνια και της επιτυχούς κατάληξης των διαπραγματεύσεων με την Τρόϊκα.* Αξιοσημείωτο ότι στην έκδοση συμμετείχαν κυρίως μακροπρόθεσμοι θεσμικοί επενδυτές και hedge funds και από τις δύο πλευρές του Ατλαντικού που τοποθετήθηκαν, διαβλέποντας στις θετικές προοπτικές της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Το ελληνικό δημόσιο άντλησε € 3 δισ. με επιτόκιο 4,95%. Εκτιμάται δε, ότι το επιτόκιο αυτό θα επηρεάσει σε σημαντικό βαθμό το επιτόκιο και των εκδόσεων εταιρικών ομολόγων, προσφέροντας ανάσα ρευστότητας στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Ήδη όλες οι εταιρικές ομολογιακές εκδόσεις των ελληνικών 
επιχειρήσεων διαπραγματεύονται σε ιστορικά υψηλά επίπεδα τιμών σε σχέση με την αρχική τιμή έκδοσης, επιβεβαιώνοντας την άποψη ότι οι ξένοι επενδυτές εμπιστεύονται και τις προοπτικές των ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων.

*Προάγγελος της θετικής αντιμετώπισης που θα τύγχανε η ομολογιακή έκδοση 5-ετούς διάρκειας τηςΕλληνικής Δημοκρατίας αποτέλεσε η δημοπρασία των 6-μηνων (26 εβδομάδων) εντόκων γραμματίων, στις 8 Απριλίου 2014. *Το έντονα υψηλό αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον οδήγησε σε κατακόρυφη πτώση 59 μβ του επιτοκίου των 6-μηνων εντόκων γραμματίων μόλις σε διάστημα ενός μήνα. *Η αποκλιμάκωση του κόστους δανεισμού του Ελληνικού δημοσίου είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακή και επιβεβαιωτική της μελλοντικής πορείας των επιτοκίων* όταν τον Απρ.2013 το επιτόκιο των εντόκων γραμματίων διαμορφώνονταν στο 4,25% και τον Απρ.2011 στο 4,80%. Συγκεκριμένα στη δημοπρασία της 8.4.2014 το επιτόκιο των 6-μηνων εντόκων υποχώρησε στο 3,01% από 3,60% που ήταν στην τελευταία αντίστοιχη δημοπρασία του Μαρτίου, ενώ ο ΟΔΔΗΧ κατόρθωσε να αντλήσει το ποσό των €1,3 δισ.. Συνολικά υποβλήθηκαν προσφορές ύψους €3,103 δισ. πού υπερκάλυψαν το ζητούμενο ποσό κατά 3,1 φορές, όταν στην τελευταία αντίστοιχη δημοπρασία ο συντελεστής κάλυψης ήταν μόλις 2,31 φορές, με τους ξένους θεσμικούς επενδυτές να έχουν σημαντική συμμετοχή στην έκδοση.

*Άκρως εντυπωσιακή εξέλιξη είναι το γεγονός ότι το ενδιαφέρον των αγορών δεν επηρεάσθηκε από την αναβολή ανακοίνωσης του οίκου πιστοληπτικής αξιολόγησης Moody’s* της αλλαγής της αξιολόγησης της χώρας για την 1η Αυγούστου 2014. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Ελλάδα αξιολογείται από την Moody's εννέα βαθμίδες χαμηλότερα από την επενδυτική κατηγορία (investment grade), ενώ η S&P και η Fitch την αξιολογούν με B+, έξι βαθμίδες χαμηλότερα από την επενδυτική κατηγορία.

*Η στάση της Moody’s θυμίζει το «Έλληνες πλην Λακεδαιμονίων» του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου. Απορεί κανείς τι χρήση πλέον μπορεί να έχουν οι δείκτες πιστοληπτικής ικανότητας όταν οι επενδυτές συνωστίζονται να αγοράσουν το ομόλογο της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας που η Moody’s διαβαθμίζει ως Caa3.. To κουπόνι του ελληνικού ομολόγου θα ήταν ακόμη χαμηλότερο εάν η Moody’s είχε αναβαθμίσει την ελληνική οικονομία την περασμένη εβδομάδα, όπως περίμεναν ευρέως οι αγορές, καθώς είχε **ενδεικτικά ανακοινωθεί ότι την 4η Απριλίου ίσως υπάρξει αλλαγή του αξιόχρεου της χώρας. Για άλλη μια φορά, οι εκτιμήσεις της Moody’s απέτυχαν να αποτρέψουν τους επενδυτές να τοποθετηθούν σε ελληνικά ομόλογα. Έτσι, σήμερα η Moody’s **εμφανίζεται να έπεται απελπιστικά, αντί να ηγείται, των προσδοκιών της αγοράς.*

*Ωστόσο, επισημαίνεται ότι η συγκυριακή πρόσβαση του δημοσίου στις αγορές δεν θα πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με την ανάκαμψη της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας. *Είναι, βεβαίως, σημαντικό προαπαιτούμενο* αλλά ο δρόμος για την αναπτυξιακή απογείωση της **οικονομίας μας είναι ακόμη μακρύς. Δεν νοείται μακροοικονομική ισορροπία με 27% ανεργία, εκτός εάν θεωρήσουμε ότι η ανεργία είναι όλη διαρθρωτική. Στην τελευταία αυτή περίπτωση, όμως, θα έχουμε αποτύχει σαν κοινωνία.*

Επίσης, δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέεται με την επαναφορά σε καθεστώς κάλυψης των δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων μέσω δανεισμού. Απλώς γίνεται μία προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης της καμπύλης επιτοκίων για διάφορες χρονικές διάρκειες έτσι ώστε να κτισθεί μία νέα αγορά ελληνικών κρατικών ομολόγων, μετά από την τραυματική εμπειρία της κρίσης. Αυτό γίνεται έτσι ώστε να υπάρχουν και επιτόκια αναφοράς για πιθανή πρόσβαση μεγάλων ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων στις διεθνείς αγορές και, εν γένει, να τιμολογηθούν εκ νέου χρηματοοικονομικά προϊόντα που ενσωματώνουν ελληνικό κίνδυνο.

*Βεβαίως, οι κανόνες της χρηστής δημοσιονομικής διαχείρισης επιβάλλουν να ανακοινώσει η κυβέρνηση την χρήση των πόρων που αντλήθηκαν, καθώς τα επιτόκια δανεισμού από τις αγορές είναι υπερδιπλάσια από τα επιτόκια του δανεισμού μέσω Τρόϊκας. Το κόστος αυτό, βεβαίως, αντισταθμίζεται από τις θετικές επιδράσεις που ασκεί στις προσδοκίες η ανακοίνωση της επιτυχούς επιστροφής της χώρας μας στις αγορές, αλλά και από την πτώση των επιτοκιων των εντόκων γραμματιών του δημοσίου που προκαλεί η αποκατάσταση της εμπιστοσύνης. *

[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Ας προσθέσω, να υπάρχει και εδώ, ο σύνδεσμος προς την πηγή των στοιχείων: *Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης ΔΗμοσίου Χρέους (ΟΔΔΗΧ)*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Και, μέρα που είναι, η άποψη του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη (_Καθημερινή_):


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2014)

Δεν μου αρέσει το Επανέξοδος. Μου ακούγεται σαν καθαρευουσιάνικη εκδοχή του "ξαναβγαίνω" στις αγορές. Κάτι σαν το "εκσπά απεργιακό κύμα" της Καθημερινής. Εγώ θα έγραφα Επάνοδος στις αγορές. Το ίδιο νόημα είναι.


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

«Η Ελλάδα είναι μακριά από την υπέρβαση της κρίσης»
(Σοφοκλέους 10)
Η πολιτική των δανειστών έθεσε εκτός ισχύος τις δυνάμεις της αγοράς στην Ελλάδα, προειδοποιεί το γερμανικό think tank CEP, παραπέμποντας στη μείωση των επενδύσεων και την άνοδο του δείκτη κατανάλωσης.

Με αφορμή την πρόσφατη έξοδο της Ελλάδας στις κεφαλαιαγορές το Κέντρο για την Ευρωπαϊκή Πολιτική, CEP, που εδρεύει στο Φράιμπουργκ επανέρχεται στην κριτική του όσον αφορά την κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας για να υποστηρίξει ότι η πρόσφατη έκδοση κρατικών ομολόγων πενταετούς διάρκειας που διασφάλισε στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση 3 δισ. ευρώ δεν συνιστά απόδειξη προόδου.

«Η διάθεση των ομολόγων δεν οφείλεται στις επιτυχείς μεταρρυθμίσεις, αλλά στο γεγονός ότι οι χρηματοπιστωτικές και νομισματικές παρεμβάσεις των περασμένων ετών έθεσαν εκτός ισχύος τις δυνάμεις της αγοράς», αναφέρουν οι επιστήμονες του CEP, σε μια επικαιροποιημένη εκδοχή μελέτης τους, που δημοσιεύθηκε τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο.

Οι επενδύσεις υποχωρούν, ενώ ο δείκτης κατανάλωσης υπερβαίνει το 100%

Η πρόσφατη έξοδος της Ελλάδας στις αγορές δεν δικαιολογεί καμία αισιοδοξία, αναφέρουν οι συντελεστές της μελέτης. «Η κατάσταση της πραγματικής οικονομίας και η δημοσιονομική κατάσταση δεν δικαιολογεί το γεγονός ότι το ελληνικό κράτος κατάφερε να διαθέσει τα ομόλογά του με επιτόκιο χαμηλότερο του 5%», αναφέρεται στην επικαιροποιημένη μελέτη του Κέντρου, το οποίο δεν διακρίνει καμία ένδειξη βελτίωσης της πιστοληπτικής ικανότητας της Ελλάδας στο ορατό μέλλον.

Όπως επισημαίνεται, οι επενδύσεις υποχωρούν από το 2011 και το 2013 η μείωση τους έφτασε το 10,7% του ΑΕΠ. Αντίθετα, ο δείκτης κατανάλωσης βρίσκεται από το 2002 σε επίπεδα άνω του 100% του διαθέσιμου εισοδήματος και το 2013 έφτασε το 119%. Όπως εκτιμούν οι ερευνητές του CEP, η αποκατάσταση της πιστοληπτικής ικανότητας είναι δυνατή μόνον εφόσον σημειωθεί «δραστική πτώση του δείκτη κατανάλωσης». Ωστόσο, όπως επισημαίνεται, δεν μπορεί σήμερα να γίνει λόγος για κάτι τέτοιο.

«Η Ελλάδα εξαθλιώνεται όλο και περισσότερο»

Η αισιοδοξία των χρηματιστηριακών κύκλων δεν σημαίνει ότι η Ελλάδα ξεπέρασε τον κίνδυνο. «Το αντίθετο», υποστηρίζει το CEP, διευκρινίζοντας ότι «η συμπεριφορά των επενδυτών θα οδηγήσει στην άμβλυνση των πιέσεων για μεταρρυθμίσεις αλλά και στην μείωση της μεταρρυθμιστικής διάθεσης των Ελλήνων, με συνέπεια η ανάκαμψη να παραπέμπεται στο μακρινό μέλλον».

Όπως υπογραμμίζει η ερευνητική ομάδα, «Η Ελλάδα εξαθλιώνεται όλο και περισσότερο. Απομακρύνεται περισσότερο από τη δυνατότητα εξυγίανσης της μέσω της οικονομικής ανάπτυξης και κατ` επέκταση από την υπέρβαση της κρίσης».

Με λίγα λόγια, επισημαίνουν οι ερευνητές του CEP, τα πραγματικά προβλήματα της χώρας δεν επηρεάζονται από τις εξελίξεις στις κεφαλαιαγορές.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το CEP έχει αναπτύξει έναν δικό του δείκτη φερεγγυότητας κρατών, το CEP-Default-Index, με το οποίο εξετάζονται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα οι χώρες της ευρωζώνης. Οι ερευνητές θεωρούν ότι η εξέλιξη της φερεγγυότητας μιας χώρας έναντι των ξένων πιστωτών εξαρτάται λιγότερο από το ύψος του δημοσίου χρέους και των δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων και περισσότερο από την συνολική σταθερότητα της οικονομίας, η οποία με τη σειρά της εξαρτάται από την ανταγωνιστικότητα των επιχειρήσεων στην παγκόσμια αγορά. Ο δείκτης λαμβάνει υπόψη την πιστωτική συμπεριφορά των τραπεζών, των επιχειρήσεων και των καταναλωτών.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2014)

Economist: "Φούσκα" το ράλι στα ομόλογα του ευρωπαϊκού Νότου
(capital)
«Φούσκα» χαρακτηρίζει το ράλι των ομολόγων της ευρωπεριφειας ο Economist, καθώς όπως υποστηρίζει, οι οικονομίες του Νότου βρίσκονται σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από αυτήν που δείχνουν οι αποδόσεις των ομολόγων.

«Οι επενδυτές επιδεικνύουν αξιοσημείωτο ενθουσιασμό το τελευταίο διάστημα για τα ομόλογα της ευρωπεριφέρειας που κάποτε απέφευγαν», αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά παραπέμποντας μάλιστα στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας. 

Όπως επισημαίνει: «Δύο μόλις χρόνια από τότε που η Ελλάδα πραγματοποίησε την μεγαλύτερη αναδιάρθρωση χρέους στην ιστορία επιβάλλοντας σημαντικές ζημιές στους ιδιώτες κατόχους ελληνικών τίτλων, η χώρα κατάφερε να αντλήσει 3 δισ. ευρώ μέσω 5ετούς ομολόγου με την απόδοση να υποχωρεί κάτω από το 5% και την έκδοση να υπερκαλύπτεται 7 φορές. Στις 15 Απριλίου η απόδοση των δεκαετών ιταλικών ομολόγων υποχώρησε στο 3,11%, σημειώνοντας ιστορικό χαμηλό. Από την Πορτογαλία μέχρι και την Ιρλανδία, οι επενδυτές συσσωρεύουν κρατικά ομόλογα της περιφέρειας της ευρωζώνης, πιέζοντας προς τα κάτω τις αποδόσεις τους σε πρωτοφανή επίπεδα από την δημιουργία του ευρώ». 

Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο δημοσίευμα, είναι δελεαστικό να ισχυριστεί κανείς πως αυτό αποτελεί απόδειξη πως η κρίση στην ευρωζώνη τελείωσε: ότι τα χρόνια των σκληρών μεταρρυθμίσεων απέδωσαν και πως οι χαμηλές αποδόσεις θα οδηγήσουν σε αύξηση των επενδύσεων και επιτάχυνση της ανάπτυξης. Δελεαστικό, αλλά κατά βάση λάθος, καταλήγει ο Economist για να αιτιολογήσει στη συνέχεια της θέση του. 

Όπως εξηγεί, οι προοπτικές είναι λιγότερο ρόδινες από ότι οι αποδόσεις των ομολόγων δείχνουν. Κατ’ αρχάς υπάρχει η σκληρή αριθμητική του αποπληθωρισμού. Με τις τιμές να υποχωρούν στις περισσότερες οικονομίες της περιφέρειας, το πραγματικό βάρος του χρέους τους αυξάνεται. Δεύτερον, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πτώσης στις αποδόσεις του Νότου τροφοδοτείται από τις επενδυτικές προσδοκίες πως η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα θα αρχίσει να τυπώνει χρήμα, ελπίδες οι οποίες ενδέχεται να διαψευστούν. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι, πριν από ένα χρόνο η απόδοση των δεκαετών ισπανικών ομολόγων βρισκόταν στο 4,7% και ο πληθωρισμός στο 1,5%. Σήμερα, οι ισπανικές αποδόσεις έχουν υποχωρήσει στο 3,1% και ο πληθωρισμός έχει διολισθήσει κάτω από το 0. Ως εκ τούτου, οι πραγματικές αποδόσεις των ισπανικών κρατικών ομολόγων (ήτοι προσαρμοσμένα με βάση τον πληθωρισμό), έχουν ελάχιστα υποχωρήσει. Από μια πιο αισιόδοξη οπτική, λαμβάνοντας ως μέτρο αναφοράς τις προσδοκίες για τον πληθωρισμό σε βάθος δεκαετίας, οι αποδόσεις στην περιφέρεια έχουν υποχωρήσει περισσότερο παραμένοντας ωστόσο πολύ υψηλότερα συγκριτικά με τις υπόλοιπες ανεπτυγμένες οικονομίες παγκοσμίως. Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος που οι επενδυτές συσσωρεύουν το χρέος του ευρωπαϊκού Νότου αλλά και ο λόγος που το βάρος του χρέους αποτελεί πρόβλημα. 

Όπως εξηγεί το ίδιο δημοσίευμα, το βάρος του χρέους μιας οικονομίας εξαρτάται από το ποσό που οφείλει και τη διαφορά μεταξύ του ρυθμού ανάπτυξης και των πραγματικών επιτοκίων που καλείται να πληρώσει. Και στα δύο οι χώρες της ευρωπαϊκής περιφέρειας δεν έχουν καλή επίδοση, υποστηρίζει ο Economist. Οι περισσότερες, σημειώνει, διαθέτουν ποσοστά χρέους πάνω από το 100% του ΑΕΠ τους. Οι διαρθρωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις, προσθέτει, δεν ήταν τόσο ραγδαίες και ριζικές ώστε να αλλάξουν τις αναπτυξιακές προοπτικές. Ως εκ τούτου, το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι η ανάπτυξη θα παραμείνει αναιμική, ο αποπληθωρισμός θα επιμείνει και το χρέος θα ενισχυθεί περαιτέρω. 

Η λύση στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σύμφωνα με τον Economist στα "χέρια" της ΕΚΤ και στο αν θα προχωρήσει στη λήψη αποφασιστικής δράσης. Σε αυτό ακριβώς ποντάρουν σήμερα οι επενδυτές και τοποθετούνται στο Νότο. Χάρη σε μια σειρά δηλώσεων αξιωματούχων της ΕΚΤ που υποστηρίζουν πως η Τράπεζα εξετάζει «μη συμβατικά μέτρα» για την αντιμετώπιση του αποπληθωρισμού, ενισχύονται οι προσδοκίες πως η ΕΚΤ βρίσκεται προ των πυλών για τύπωση χρήματος.

Μέχρι όμως η ΕΚΤ να αναλάβει δράση, οι επενδυτές θα πρέπει να αναμένουν περισσότερο αποπληθωρισμό και μεγαλύτερο χρέος. Οι ονομαστικές αποδόσεις μπορεί να συνεχίσουν να συρρικνώνονται αλλά τα προβλήματα όχι, καταλήγει το άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα και καλή ανάσταση. Με Γ. Παγουλάτο (Καθημερινή του Πάσχα):

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΓΟΥΛΑΤΟΣ*
*Τρεις πλάνες και μία αλήθεια*

Εβδομάδες σύγχυσης οι τελευταίες για έναν σκεπτόμενο πολίτη. Από τη μια, οικονομικοί αναλυτές με αγελαία αντανακλαστικά τον καλούσαν να πανηγυρίσει την έξοδο στις αγορές. Από την άλλη, μια αντιπολίτευση σε υστερία τον εξόρκιζε να τα θεωρήσει όλα μια καλοστημένη κυβερνητική απάτη. Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν;

*1η πλάνη:* Η χώρα βγήκε επιτυχώς στις αγορές διότι οι επενδυτές περιμένουν την ανάπτυξη.

Όχι. Οι ξένοι επενδυτές συνέρρευσαν μαζικά να αγοράσουν το πενταετές ομόλογο γιατί περιμένουν συμφέρουσες αποδόσεις στην επένδυσή τους, που έχει υψηλό επιτόκιο, ασφάλεια ισχυρού νομίσματος, χωρίς κίνδυνο χρεοκοπίας. Η ανάπτυξη είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλά η Ελλάδα δεν θεωρείται πια οικονομία υψηλού κινδύνου, και αυτό είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση αν σκεφτεί κανείς από τι περάσαμε τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια.

*2η πλάνη:* Ηταν άχρηστη, αν όχι επιζήμια, η έξοδος στις αγορές.

«Μέρα πένθους και όχι χαράς», έγραψε κάποιος. Ούτε άχρηστη, ούτε επιζήμια, ούτε σωτήρια. Ομως αναμφίβολα θετική. Τέσσερα χρόνια τώρα, η διεθνής εικόνα της Ελλάδας ήταν συνώνυμη της αποτυχίας, αποκλεισμένη από τις αγορές, επιβιώνουσα χάρη στην έκτακτη αιμοδοσία των ξένων. Η εκδήλωση επενδυτικού ενδιαφέροντος αντιστρέφει το αρνητικό στερεότυπο. Τροφοδοτεί θετικές προσδοκίες. Και βοηθά στη γενική αποκλιμάκωση του κόστους δανεισμού. Δεν είναι η έξοδος από την κρίση, αλλά είναι η αρχή της εξόδου.

Βέβαια, ο εγχώριος παραλογισμός χτύπησε κόκκινο. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κατηγόρησε την κυβέρνηση ότι κατέφυγε στις αγορές για να δανειστεί με επιτόκιο 4,9% – έναντι του 1,5% που μας δίνει η τρόικα. Ορισμένοι θέλουν να ακυρώσουμε το Μνημόνιο, αλλά να κρατήσουμε τη φθηνή χρηματοδότηση, να κηρύξουμε παύση πληρωμών στους εταίρους αφού όμως μας δώσουν πρώτα ένα σχέδιο Μάρσαλ, να διώξουμε την τρόικα αφού συμμαχήσουμε με το ΔΝΤ για να πιέσουμε τους Ευρωπαίους να μας «κουρέψουν» το χρέος.

*3η πλάνη:* Τώρα που έχουμε πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα και πρόσβαση στις αγορές, μπορούμε να απειλήσουμε τους εταίρους με στάση πληρωμών.

Λάθος. Η σχέση με τους εταίρους είναι εμπεδωμένη σε βάθος χρόνου, σε πλαίσιο αμοιβαίων υποχρεώσεων και ωφελειών. Σκεφτείτε όσα πρόκειται η χώρα να λάβει από τον κοινοτικό προϋπολογισμό την επόμενη επταετία, αλλά και όσα μπορεί ακόμα να διεκδικήσει. Το ήθος της εταιρικής συνύπαρξης και ο ευρωπαϊκός ορίζοντας της χώρας αποκλείουν μονομερείς ενέργειες και συμπεριφορές Βαλκάνιου νταή.

Η διαπραγματευτική δύναμη της χώρας είναι σήμερα ισχυρότερη όχι επειδή μπορούμε να απειλήσουμε με χρεοκοπία, αλλά επειδή τηρήσαμε τα συμφωνημένα, εξαλείψαμε τα ελλείμματα, ματώσαμε για να μείνουμε στο ευρώ. Είναι πάντως απίστευτο πώς η ιδέα ενός καμικάζι εκβιασμού εξακολουθεί ακόμη να γαργαλάει τη φαντασία. Δεν μάθαμε τίποτε από τη δραματική εμπειρία της Κύπρου; Αυτό που μπορεί να πει η Ελλάδα δεν είναι: αν δεν μου διαγράψεις το χρέος, θα το διαγράψω μόνη μου. Είναι: στήριξε την ανάπτυξή μου, για να μπορώ να εξυπηρετώ και το χρέος μου. Οσο για την απειλή, δεν είναι ποτέ αξιόπιστη όσο η ενεργοποίησή της θα επέφερε πολλαπλάσια ζημία στον απειλούντα από ό,τι στον απειλούμενο.

*Και μία αλήθεια:* Η βελτίωση των οικονομικών μεγεθών δεν περιορίζει τις ανοησίες για τα τάχα πλεονεκτήματα εξόδου μας από το ευρώ.

Κι έχουμε ακούσει πολλές, ακόμα και από τους σοβαρότερους. Κάποιοι, όπως ο Κρούγκμαν που είχε προβλέψει επιστροφή στη δραχμή, παραδέχθηκαν το λάθος τους. Αλλοι πάλι όχι, όπως ο κορυφαίος σύμβουλος αμερικανικής τράπεζας, που το καλοκαίρι 2012 προφήτευε 90% πιθανότητα εξόδου από το ευρώ σε ένα χρόνο επειδή η Ελλάδα έχει κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας!

Η ατυχέστερη ανάλυση της εβδομάδας περιέκλειε πάντως μία μεγάλη αλήθεια. Ενας από τους καλύτερους αρθρογράφους των Financial Times, προφανώς σε πολύ κακή μέρα, περιγράφει το σενάριο μιας τάχα σωτήριας εξόδου από το ευρώ. Προσέξτε: «Η Ελλάδα κηρύσσει παύση πληρωμών στο σύνολο του εξωτερικού της χρέους. Εισάγει νέο νόμισμα, το οποίο αμέσως θα υποτιμάτο. Για να κλειδώσει την ανταγωνιστική ισοτιμία, μετατρέποντάς την σε πραγματική υποτίμηση, θα χρειαζόταν μια κεντρική τράπεζα με αξιόπιστη αντιπληθωριστική πολιτική και επαρκώς απελευθερωμένες αγορές προϊόντων και εργασίας. Αυτή δεν είναι εύκολη επιλογή, και θα απαιτούσε πολύ περισσότερες διαρθρωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις από όσες έχει κάνει ώς τώρα η Αθήνα».

Δηλαδή, με απλά λόγια, μας λέει ο καλός αναλυτής: Επειδή πρέπει να κάνουμε ακόμα πολλά και δύσκολα για να γίνουμε ανταγωνιστικοί μέσα στο ευρώ, καλύτερα να γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή, όπου για να αποκτήσουμε ανταγωνιστικότητα θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ακόμα περισσότερα και δυσκολότερα!

Χρειάζονται ακόμα πολλά για να περάσουμε σε διατηρήσιμη ανάπτυξη και δημιουργία απασχόλησης. Αλλά όχι εύκολες λύσεις, παιχνίδια εκβιασμών, χρεοκοπίας και δραχμής. Η ανάπτυξη και οι δουλειές θα έρθουν από πλήθος διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών, όπως η προωθούμενη αξιολόγηση στο κράτος. Από αμέτρητες δράσεις που θα προσπαθούν να τοποθετήσουν όχι μόνο ελληνικά ομόλογα αλλά ελληνικά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες σε ξένες αγορές, και να κρατήσουν τα καλύτερα μυαλά στη χώρα. Για να περάσουμε σε έναν ενάρετο κύκλο ανάπτυξης και απασχόλησης, με εξωστρεφείς επιχειρήσεις ποιότητας και προστιθέμενης αξίας. Οχι καφετέριες, αλλά εταιρείες υψηλής τεχνολογίας. Αυτά και πολλά ακόμη θα συναποτελέσουν ένα εθνικό σύμφωνο μεταρρυθμίσεων και ανάπτυξης, που θα δεσμεύει τη χώρα για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και που θα έχουμε καταρτίσει εμείς και όχι η τρόικα.

* Ο κ. Γ. Παγουλάτος είναι καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Πολιτικής και Οικονομίας στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και επισκέπτης καθηγητής στο Κολέγιο της Ευρώπης.​


----------



## rogne (Apr 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Οχι καφετέριες, αλλά εταιρείες υψηλής τεχνολογίας.



Στα όρια του τρολαρίσματος, αλλά καμιά φορά το τρολάρισμα έρχεται κατευθείαν απ' την πραγματικότητα... Και ιδού πώς συνδυάζονται καφετέριες και χάι-τεκ μεθοδολογίες, φοβερή τεχνογνωσία, βιομηχανική κατασκοπεία και άλλα τέτοια. Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα και καλή ανάσταση.


Πολύ υπόγεια ανατρεπτικό αυτό...




nickel said:


> Οχι καφετέριες, αλλά εταιρείες υψηλής τεχνολογίας.


Κι εμένα μου φάνηκε γελοίο αυτό, αλλά κατά τα άλλα νομίζω πως υπάρχει ανέκαθεν συμφωνία εργοδότη-υπαλλήλου, να μην ανοίξει ο δεύτερος ομοειδή επιχείρηση προτού περάσει ένα π.χ. εξάμηνο από την αποχώρησή του (κάτι που έκανε έξαλλο έναν παλιό γνωστό μας, μόνο που δεν είχε υπάρξει _υπαλληλική_ σχέση...) Οπότε θα έπρεπε να δω το κείμενο της σύμβασης για να σχηματίσω άποψη αν πρόκειται για κάποιου είδους δουλεία ή για θεμιτή εξασφάλιση εμπορικών συμφερόντων, έστω...χαμηλής τεχνολογίας.

Στο μεταξύ, Ιησούς και Πιλάτος συνομίλησαν στα...ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2014)

Ξέρουμε ότι κάποιες ρήτρες τις βάζουν οι δικηγόροι για να λένε ότι έκαναν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Και κάποιες φορές έχουν κι αυτοί τα δίκια τους. Οι μεταφραστές χρειάζεται συχνά να υπογράψουν συμφωνίες εχεμύθειας ή εμπιστευτικότητας, κάτι που κάνουμε χωρίς να ζητήσουμε τη συμβουλή του δικηγόρου μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

Μιράντα Ξαφά: *Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα* (στο Protagon)

Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του στο Protagon, («Πρωτογενές Έλλειμμα», 24/4) ο κ. Βαρουφάκης αμφισβητεί την επίτευξη πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος το 2013: «Από τα επίσημα στοιχεία προκύπτει ότι η Γενική Κυβέρνηση παρουσίασε έλλειμμα 2,1% του ΑΕΠ, χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η «ενίσχυση» των τραπεζών (και 12,7% αν ληφθεί υπ’ όψη)». Μέχρι εδώ σωστά. Συνεχίζει όμως: «Επί πλέον, το δημόσιο έχει και ληξιπρόθεσμα χρέη σε προμηθευτές του, που έπρεπε να έχουν καταβληθεί εντός του 2013. Με άλλα λόγια, το 2013, το ελληνικό κράτος δεν θα μπορούσε να καλύψει μισθούς, συντάξεις και αποπληρωμές προμηθευτών. Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο, το ελληνικό κράτος είχε πρωτογενές έλλειμμα [...] Η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ μας λέει ότι, για το 2013, κατέγραψε «λευκές τρύπες» 770 εκ. ευρώ στην Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση και 4,7 δις ευρώ στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία (από έλλειμμα 2,2 δις το 2012). Πιστεύει πράγματι κανείς ότι τα πτωχευμένα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, και οι εξαθλιωμένοι δήμοι, έχουν τέτοια πλεονάσματα τα οποία να μπορούσε, έστω και εν δυνάμει, να χρησιμοποιήσει η κυβέρνηση για να πληρώνει μισθούς, συντάξεις και προμηθευτές; Σε καμία περίπτωση.»

Ο κ. Βαρουφάκης μπερδεύει τα δημοσιονομικά με τα ταμειακά στοιχεία. Τα στοιχεία που δημοσιεύει η Eurostat είναι σε δημοσιονομική βάση, δηλαδή οι υποχρεώσεις του Δημοσίου καταγράφονται τη στιγμή που δημιουργούνται (accrual basis) και όχι τη στιγμή που εκταμιεύονται (cash basis). Οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές εμφανίζονται την χρονιά που δημιουργήθηκαν, όχι την χρονιά που αποπληρώθηκαν. Καθυστερώντας πληρωμές, το κράτος κερδίζει τους τόκους που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να καταβάλλει, αλλά μειώνει τη ρευστότητα της οικονομίας, καθώς οι τελικοί δικαιούχοι είναι ιδιώτες προμηθευτές, συνταξιούχοι, ή φορολογούμενοι. Οι δημοσιονομικοί στόχοι που θέτει το ΔΝΤ στα προγράμματα σταθεροποίησης που χρηματοδοτεί, είναι πάντα σε δημοσιονομική βάση, ώστε να αποκλειστεί η επίτευξη του στόχου με τη δημιουργία απλήρωτων υποχρεώσεων.

Τι δείχνουν λοιπόν τα στοιχεία του 2013; Η γενική κυβέρνηση περιλαμβάνει την κεντρική διοίκηση (κράτος, νομικά πρόσωπα, και ΔΕΚΟ), τους οργανισμούς κοινωνικής ασφάλισης και τα κρατικά νοσοκομεία (ΟΚΑ-ΔΝ), και τους οργανισμούς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης (ΟΤΑ). Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία πλήρωσαν 4.2 δισ. ευρώ υποχρεώσεων, που εκκρεμούσαν από προηγούμενα χρόνια, με χρηματοδότηση από την κεντρική διοίκηση. Οι υποχρεώσεις αυτές είχαν ήδη εγγραφεί στο έλλειμμα των ταμείων (και της γενικής κυβέρνησης) τα περασμένα χρόνια, όταν δημιουργήθηκαν. Το 2013 που αποπληρώθηκαν, η χρηματοδότηση που έλαβαν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία από το κράτος κατεγράφη σαν έσοδο, βελτιώνοντας τον ισολογισμό τους κατά 4.2 δισ., ενώ αντίστοιχα χειροτέρευσε ισόποσα τον ισολογισμό του κράτους, χωρίς να επηρεάσει το ισοζύγιο της γενικής κυβέρνησης.

Συνολικά, το κράτος πλήρωσε 5.5 δισ. ευρώ ληξιπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις το 2013, εκ των οποίων 4.2 δισ. ήταν υποχρεώσεις των ταμείων, 0.7 διδ. υποχρεώσεις των ΟΤΑ, και τα υπόλοιπα υποχρεώσεις αμιγώς του κράτους. Χωρίς αυτές τις πληρωμές, τα αποτελέσματα των ΟΚΑ-ΔΝ και ΟΤΑ θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα (δηλ. δεν θα υπήρχαν οι «λευκές τρύπες» του κ. Βαρουφάκη), και του κράτους πολύ καλύτερα, αλλά το έλλειμμα της γενικής κυβέρνησης θα ήταν ακριβώς το ίδιο, εφόσον το έλλειμμα/πλεόνασμα σε δημοσιονομική βάση δεν επηρεάζεται από τις ταμειακές ροές.

Όπως αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ για τα δημοσιονομικά στοιχεία των ετών 2010‐2013 (14/4/14), το πρωτογενές ισοζύγιο όπως ορίζεται στο Πρόγραμμα Οικονομικής Προσαρμογής (ΠΟΠ) διαφέρει από τον ορισμό της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ/Eurostat. Συγκεκριμένα, το ΠΟΠ αφαιρεί δαπάνες και έσοδα που δεν έχουν μόνιμο χαρακτήρα για να υπάρξει ακριβέστερη εικόνα της μεσοπρόθεσμης τάσης του ελλείμματος. Τέτοιες δαπάνες ή έσοδα είναι οι ανακεφαλαιοποιήσεις τραπεζών, τα έσοδα ιδιωτικοποιήσεων, καθώς και τα κέρδη που αποκόμισαν οι κεντρικές τράπεζες του Ευρωσυστήματος από ομόλογα του Ελληνικού δημοσίου (ANFAs και SMPs), τα οποία το Eurogroup αποφάσισε να χαρίσει στην Ελλάδα. Το ίδιο ισχύει για την αναδρομική μείωση του επιτοκίου των διμερών δανείων που χρηματοδότησαν το πρώτο πρόγραμμα διάσωσης. Αυτά τα εφάπαξ έσοδα θεωρούνται από την τρόικα πηγή χρηματοδότησης του ελλείμματος. Με αυτές τις προσαρμογές το ισοζύγιο της γενικής κυβέρνησης διαμορφώνεται ως εξής: 






Πηγή: ΕΛΣΤΑΤ, EUROSTAT, και τελευταίες εκθέσεις ΔΝΤ και Επιτροπής.

Τέσσερα συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία:

1. Το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 1.5 δισ. ευρώ (0.8% του ΑΕΠ) που επετεύχθη το 2013 δεν αρκεί για να καλύψει τόκους ύψους περίπου 7 δισ. ευρώ (4% του ΑΕΠ) το χρόνο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή δεν θα ολοκληρωθεί παρά όταν δημιουργήσουμε πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα της τάξης του 4% του ΑΕΠ, όπως προβλέπει το Μνημόνιο για το 2016. 

2. Το «κούρεμα» των ομολόγων στα χέρια ιδιωτών και η μείωση του επιτοκίου πάνω στο επίσημο χρέος που συμφωνήθηκαν το 2012 μείωσαν στο μισό τους τόκους του δημοσίου χρέους, από 14.9 δισ. ευρώ το 2011 σε 7.2 δισ. το 2013. Όμως αυτή η μείωση (βάσει στοιχείων ΕΛΣΤΑΤ/ EUROSTAT) οφείλεται εν μέρει στα 1.5 δισ. ευρώ που μας χάρισαν οι εταίροι μας με την μεταβίβαση των αποδόσεων των ελληνικών ομολόγων (ANFA/SMP). Όταν αυτές οι μεταβιβάσεις λήξουν, θα πρέπει να ληφθούν μέτρα για να καλυφθεί η διαφορά.

3. Το επιτόκιο στα διμερή δάνεια του πρώτου πακέτου διάσωσης έχει ήδη μειωθεί σε Euribor συν 0.5% (δηλ. περίπου 0.6% σήμερα), και έχει δοθεί δεκαετής περίοδος χάρητος για τους τόκους των δανείων από τον Ευρωπαϊκό Μηχανισμό Στήριξης (EFSF). Επομένως τα περιθώρια για περαιτέρω μείωση των τόκων, και του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος που απαιτείται για την κάλυψή τους, είναι πολύ περιορισμένα. Η κυβέρνηση επομένως καλείται να εξηγήσει πώς ακριβώς θα αυξήσει τα πρωτογενή ελλείμματα την περίοδο 2014-16 χωρίς πρόσθετα μέτρα.

4. Αποπληρωμή χρέους δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει παρά όταν το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα ξεπεράσει τους τόκους. Διαφορετικά μιλάμε απλώς για μείωση των δανεικών της τρόικας που χρειαζόμαστε για να είμαστε συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις μας.

Είναι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα συμβατά με τις πρόσφατες αποφάσεις της κυβέρνησης για διανομή «κοινωνικού μερίσματος»; Η συμφωνία με την τρόικα προέβλεπε ότι αν η κυβέρνηση επετύγχανε πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα το 2013, έναντι μηδενικού στόχου στο Μνημόνιο, θα μπορούσε να ξοδέψει το 70% του διατηρήσιμου πλεονάσματος (όπως ορίζεται από το ΠΟΠ) για κοινωνικές παροχές. Χωρίς αυτό το καρότο, τι κίνητρο θα είχε η κυβέρνηση να ξεπεράσει τον στόχο του μηδενικού πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος; Το γεγονός ότι η κυβέρνηση ξόδεψε μόνο το ένα τρίτο του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος ύψους 1.5 δισ. ευρώ (525 εκ.), αντί για περίπου 1 δισ. που είχε δικαίωμα βάσει της συμφωνίας, σημαίνει ότι κρατάει απόθεμα (ορθώς) για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Το ερώτημα επομένως δεν είναι αν το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα υπάρχει, αλλά κατά πόσον είναι διατηρήσιμο, καθώς όλο και περισσότερα νοικοκυριά αδυνατούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στη φορολογική λαίλαπα των τελευταίων ετών.

_*Η Μιράντα Ξαφά είναι οικονομολόγος και μέλος της κεντρικής επιτροπής της ΔΡΑΣΗΣ._

Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να ακούω περισσότερη συζήτηση, ιδέες και προτάσεις γι' αυτό το κομματάκι του ένθετου πίνακα, πάνω δεξιά:


----------

